# Hover in Gold



## Space Face (Sep 8, 2021)

Struggled to get a decent shot of a Hover today.  It was very, very hot and the wee blighters would not stay still.  There were hundreds of them too and a good variety of species as well.  I'll have to return earlier/later in the day when it's a tad cooler.  It was very frustrating.

(Canon 5Dsr and MP E-65 with Yongnuo twin head flash and foam diffused head covers).


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm devastated by your creation! That's a great picture!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I'm devastated by your creation! That's a great picture!


I Love You💓💓


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

Space Face said:


>


Hmmmm, the post that this was a reply has been deleted.  I'm confused.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2021)

You got some nice detail in the eyes there.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You got some nice detail in the eyes there.


Cheers D.  Appreciated.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice shot! Like the sharpness of the compound eyes.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks J.


----------



## davholla (Sep 10, 2021)

Very nice it is a male and I think Episyrphus balteatus


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

davholla said:


> Very nice it is a male and I think Episyrphus balteatus


  Cheers D.  Yeah, could be that.  I've lost my two insect and spider ID books so can't confirm.  I'll have to get some new ones.


----------



## slat (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 13, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Cheers D.  Yeah, could be that.  I've lost my two insect and spider ID books so can't confirm.  I'll have to get some new ones.


In the 21st Century we use apps to ID critters...  😁 iNaturalist identifies it as a Marmalade Hoverfly (Episyrphus balteatus) as davholla mentioned.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 14, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> In the 21st Century we use apps to ID critters...  😁 iNaturalist identifies it as a Marmalade Hoverfly (Episyrphus balteatus) as davholla mentioned.


I'm old school😁😉


----------

